# 922 Sling password??



## charlesesposito252 (Apr 17, 2010)

Im having a problem getting my 922 to work with the mobile app or Sling player over my local network. Remote access over the Dish site seems to work, however when i use sling player or the mobile app for my iphone, it asks for a password. No matter what I type it, its not right. I checked the sling password in the system info but that doesnt seem to be the right one. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I read admin works as a password.


----------



## charlesesposito252 (Apr 17, 2010)

perfect...thanks for the quick reply!! Ive been messing with this for two days.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be nice if the Sling app on the iPhone didn't require a password OR if Dish would tell you to use "admin".

IF it is hard-coded as "admin" and there is no place for you to change it... then it shouldn't need to ask.


----------

